# Typo3 CMS läuft nicht korrekt



## brave_snoopy (28. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe auf einer Webseite von mir Typo3 Version 4.1 installiert.
Ich kann auf die index.php einwandfrei zugreifen. Die Webseite wird dargestellt, allerdings, sobald ich auf irgendeinen link klicke, wo dann eine weitere seite aus dem cms geladen werden soll, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=#000000][B][U]Folgender Fehler ist aufgetreten:[/U][/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=#000000]Sie besitzen nicht die erforderlichen Rechte, die angegebene URL zu öffnen. Bei weiteren Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
```
allerdings habe ich alle cms dateien in ein tar archiv gepackt und von einem alten server auf den neuen kopiert. Habe dann an allen dateien mittels chgrp -R web7 * die gruppenberechtigung geändert und das gleiche mit dem besitzer.

Dementsprechend haben nun alle Dateien die berechtigungen des Webs.
Allerdings werden ja im typo3 symlinks verwendet - diese sind korrekt eingerichtet, aber kann es sein, das ispconfig hier probleme hat ?

Ansonsten normale html seiten laufen einwandfrei. 

Den PHP Selfmode habe ich auch testweise ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2008)

Poste bitte mal die exakte Fehlermeldung aus dem error.log der Webseite.


----------



## brave_snoopy (28. Apr. 2008)

oh ich wusste gar nicht, das drt die error.log dateien liegen.

dort steht folgendes


```
[Mon Apr 28 14:09:26 2008] [error] [client 192.168.0.53] File does not exist: /srv/www/web7/web/style.css, referer: [URL]http://www.oftecs.de/[/URL]
[Mon Apr 28 14:09:26 2008] [error] [client 192.168.0.53] File does not exist: /srv/www/web7/web/fileadmin/none, referer: [URL]http://www.oftecs.de/[/URL]
[Mon Apr 28 14:09:30 2008] [error] [client 192.168.0.53] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /srv/www/web7/web/index.php, referer: [URL]http://www.oftecs.de/[/URL]
[Mon Apr 28 14:18:13 2008] [error] [client 192.168.0.53] File does not exist: /srv/www/web7/web/style.css, referer: [URL]http://www.oftecs.de/[/URL]
[Mon Apr 28 14:18:13 2008] [error] [client 192.168.0.53] File does not exist: /srv/www/web7/web/fileadmin/none, referer: [URL]http://www.oftecs.de/[/URL]
[Mon Apr 28 14:18:15 2008] [error] [client 192.168.0.53] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /srv/www/web7/web/index.php, referer: [URL]http://www.oftecs.de/[/URL]
[Mon Apr 28 15:04:36 2008] [error] [client 192.168.0.101] File does not exist: /srv/www/web7/web/style.css, referer: [URL]http://www.oftecs.de/[/URL]
[Mon Apr 28 15:04:36 2008] [error] [client 192.168.0.101] File does not exist: /srv/www/web7/web/fileadmin/none, referer: [URL]http://www.oftecs.de/[/URL]
```
ich frage mich wie bzw. woher er dieses fileadmin/none nimmt. 

Aber anscheinend muss es ja was mit den symbolischen links sein, da dort ja steht not allowed.


----------



## brave_snoopy (29. Apr. 2008)

ok das Problem habe ich behoben. man musste die Option FollowSymLinks in die httpd.conf an die richtige Stelle einfügen.


----------

